# Darby Bend Lakes, Prairie Oaks MP's



## Itroll4eyes (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all, this is my first post and thought this was good news to post for you fisherman and woman. Metro Parks has a new park called Prairie Oaks along the Big Darby Creek, the west side of Draby Creek this park is in Madison Co. the east side of Draby is in Franklin Co. On the east side down Amity Road was an old stone quarry that has three lakes and is opening on May 27th to the public this should be good fish I know there are some big bass here. lol


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I talked to the rangers out there and heard there were going to be heavy restrictions on those quarries. I have even heard as stringent as catch and release only on all species and at the minimum, slot limits. They said they don't plan on stocking it so whats in there is in there and they want to preserve that. I was told no live bait would be allowed for fear of introducing species that aren't already in those ponds. They seem to be pretty serious about making them a nice fishery, unlike some of the other ponds that were bought by the state and then raped by meathunters. If you go out there when it opens I would read all the rules and regs because there is a pretty good ranger presence, would hate to see someone get busted because they didn't know the rules. Just some info.

Jake


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

They were supposed to open those up last year. Ive driven by it several times and they look like nice deep clear quarrys. Im glad to hear that they are considering making them Catch and release. 

But Im sure the Yahoos around here will find a way around it. Within a short time it will probably be just another, heavily pressured, understocked lake like antrim. Sure you can catch a few fish here or there but with so few waters to fish in central ohio people have been groomed to keep what they catch because if you don't someone else will, or because you never know when you are going to catch another fish.

the only thing that might prevent that would be if they dont allow live bait. I don't think that the average meat hunter knows how to fish without it. Because it actualy requires "work" to cast and work your lure. And thats hard to do sitting in your folding chair and holding your drink.

All of this negativity aside Its nice that there will be more public water, and Im looking forward to seeing just how many fish are in there. And how long they last


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

They seemed very serious about the no live bait thing. Every time I am out that way hitting the creek I always see the ranger. I am sure they will be keeping a close eye on it for the first few months it is open to the public. I asked the ranger if he had fished it before. He told me he had and that is why they really want to protect the fish population in those ponds. There is supposed to be some nice fish in there but if it isnt managed well there will only be nice fish for a short time then it will be just another empty metro park pond.

It may be negative, but its the truth. I practice selective harvest, with a huge emphasis on the selective part. Many people just dont care, they fish out a hole and move to another. Fish are a finite resource and large fish are even more scarce. This pond has been unfished for a while and the fish are "dumb" for lack of a better word. I fished it one afternoon thinking it was open and was totally shocked. Then a ranger told me it wasnt open and I politely apologized and went back down to the creek. With fish like that it could be fished out in a matter of weeks if the regs arent stringent and enforced properly.

Jake


----------



## Itroll4eyes (Mar 7, 2006)

yes they do have a lot restriction in place, I have a flyer for an employee of metro parks that works this area as far as the catch & release that is encouraged but if you are going to keep fish there are size and bag limits on fish, Bass, Bluegill, Crappie, Perch, Catfish. the flyer says that _"the use minnows as bait and the catching of aquatic life except for fish is strictly prohibited"._ boats are allowed in two of the lakes "human power only" 16 ft or less, canoes 18 ft or less, water craft laws apply.

Anyway fishinnut you said you fish it one day and you were shocked was that about caching fish or what? I know others that had sliped in there and fished also said they caught some nice bass. lol, hope to see some of you guys out there some time.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Drove by there tonight and saw the sign was up. I knew it was getting close. 
Been looking forward to to fish those ponds for a couple of years now. The previous threads are encouraging, let's all do our part to protect the resource. Big Joshy you make some excellent points.


----------



## fisherman (Jun 3, 2005)

i talk to metro park today on the phone she told me they aren't allowin minnows and i ask what about nightcrawlers she said there is nothing on her paper work that say we can't use nightcrawlers she also said there will be a daily limit


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Could anyone tell me where these parks are in relation to columbus? I tried looking for them on google maps and could not really find anything that matched your description. 

Thanks


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I literally was catching a fish almost every cast. I had a bucket of shinner from the creek and then went crazy on them. Bass and bluegills were trying to take 5-6" shinners. Thats why I am very happy they arent allowing minnows as bait. Its a very deep pond and will be hard to fish. I also was told no float tubes are allowed, everything else that is man-powered is (yak, canoe, john boat, etc.). All of the ponds are good sized so it could accommodate alot of people but I hardly see a soul out there when I fish. Hopefully it stays that way, lord knows we dont need another Antrim.

Jake


----------



## Itroll4eyes (Mar 7, 2006)

Iron Chef CD, head west out I70 from Columbus to 142 Plain City, Westjeff Exit then north toward Plain City, you will see Prairie Oaks on the right just north of I70. I heard there was a foot bridge on this side of the Darby to cross over the creek into the old quarry, but I can't confirm that but if you keep going north to Lucis Rd. turn right and go across the suspention bridge (which is a site in its self) and that will take you over to Amity Rd. were the entrance to the quarry use to be. hope this helps. lol 

-John


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks Itroll4eyes, I think I'm going to check this place out after it opens. I like the concept behind it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the idea that they are going to have a daily bag limit...should have some sort of slot regs as well...I guess I cant help but to think that unless they have someone out there constantly that people will find a way to take more fish than common sense would allow...to me if you catch a good fish take a picture and throw him back...if you want a wall hanger thats fine...get the fish measurements show the taxidermist the picture and I guess they can get you a exact replica now...if you want to eat fish(which I love) there are fish frys all over this town...$7.95 all you can eat and they will even throw in french fries to boot...those ponds are a very finite resource and it would stand to reason that once the fish are gone there gone for good...just my 2 cents.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres the problem, If it is catch and release only then you make it way harder for people to even try to cheat and keep too many fish.

Even if its one bass per day. Well then Joe Blow will have his entire extended family there every saturday to take his 15 bass home. Which he will catch on his "secret" bait. shhhhh.... nightcrawlers...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Wouldnt hurt my feelings none...make it catch and release only...I have a camera I can bring...not that I will catch any worthy of a picture mind you..but just in case lady luck shines


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

The best way to protect it is to not have this post at all.




DarbyMan said:


> Drove by there tonight and saw the sign was up. I knew it was getting close.
> Been looking forward to to fish those ponds for a couple of years now. The previous threads are encouraging, let's all do our part to protect the resource. Big Joshy you make some excellent points.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Very good point.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Well bottom bouncer you make an excellent point. Why should we even discuss where to fish on a fishing forum. In fact let's not discuss the tackle we use, what we caught or who we went fishing with. This way we will protect all of our fishing resources.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

DarbyMan said:


> Well bottom bouncer you make an excellent point. Why should we even discuss where to fish on a fishing forum. In fact let's not discuss the tackle we use, what we caught or who we went fishing with. This way we will protect all of our fishing resources.


Don't worry too much fellas, this place is a fun place to fish -I go there once and a while even before they stocked it. There are no real sizable fish here yet, but alot of action and thats ok for now. The young fish will get bigger one day. There is some bigger fish in creeks around the area however, and those fish are hard to come by. It will be good for the area, but no Hoover or pymatuning though. hope to see you all out there, and I hope you proove me wrong with some big catches on the 27th.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

DarbyMan said:


> Well bottom bouncer you make an excellent point. Why should we even discuss where to fish on a fishing forum. In fact let's not discuss the tackle we use, what we caught or who we went fishing with. This way we will protect all of our fishing resources.


Okay, so make a post titled "my honey holes" and tell all of us where they are and what they are hitting on...I'm sure a lot of guys would appreciate the help. Thanks in advance for any great advice :G


----------

